# Elk hunting with <50lbs???



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

You’ll need 50# @ 28” minimum poundage for an elk hunt.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> You’ll need 50# @ 28” minimum poundage for an elk hunt.


California minimum draw weight for hunting is 30lbs and no draw length is specified.

DK


----------

